
Microsoft acquires Bonsai to help with its artificial intelligence push - benryon
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/20/microsoft-buys-ai-start-up-bonsai.html
======
giancarlostoro
I went and bought a Microsoft Surface Book 2 because I got sick of my 3 ~ year
old laptop. I wanted specs close to my desktops so having a PCIE SSD is a must
along with 16GB ram.

I got the laptop and during setup Cortana started talking to me and normally
I'd turn all that off but I thought screw it let me try this out. I setup my
whole system with voice minus a few sections like selecting the WiFi network
and obviously typing in my password.

A few minutes after install Windows told me it signed me into my Skype in the
background. So now if and when I do need to use Skype for a business call I
don't even have to bother trying to log in. It doesn't try to force it to
start so I'm happy.

On top of all of this I have WSL available to me and can use my favorite unix
tools when I need to. I gotta say I probably wont be bothering installing
Linux at all. That aside I gotta say Cortana worked pretty darn good, can't
say I've has those kinda awesome experiences with Siri or Google.

Oh and for fun Cortana snuck some jokes into the setup process which were
appreciated. Never do you normally get jokes from an OS during a fresh setup.

~~~
EduardoBautista
Signing in automatically into Skype should not require AI. All it needs is an
if statement really.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I know it doesn't but the fact I had to a lot less work for my OS setup is
fantastic, oh and they pulled up my settings from Windows 8 from ages back and
synced everything up to the Wallpaper. It's the little things that make it
better.

------
sidcool
Microsoft has been on quite a shopping spree.

